# First Hummer of the Season



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

08 March 2014

A little Male flew all around the house 15 minutes ago looking for the feeders and in the window. He must be a regular at our house. They usually wait around here until the Lilacs bloom. Filled the feeders as the trip from Mexico must have him hungry!:gaga:

Old Fred


----------



## Red Dog04 (Mar 20, 2008)

My wife also saw the first hummingbird of the year yesterday morning. It was at the oriole feeder we put out last week when they showed up.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'm up in Lewiston and seen the first one this afternoon.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Put my feeder out today. Hoping to get some visitors pretty soon.....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Saw one yesterday flying up to the window with a red poinsettia. Wife then put out the oriole feeder and had one within the hour. Humminbird was also at the oriole feeder till she put out the h'bird feeder


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

We've had two males fighting over the feeder for a few days. Yesterday an Oriole was at the feeder. It was the first I've seen since moving here 20 years ago and I didn't know they fed from feeders. Is it too late to put one out?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Not seen a hummer yet. Orioles showed up earlier in the week ... I'm watching 5 out the window right now.

Also saw a rose breasted grosbeak yesterday.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buddwiser said:


> Is it too late to put one out?


Nope.

There are oriole liquid feeders. I prefer a feeder with grape jam. I picked up a couple a year or so ago that I really like. Look like a little house with plexiglas roof and a plastic dish for the jam.


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Saw a male hummer yesterday,wasn't ready with feeders yet.quickly got one ready but haven't seen him again


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Working in the garage thinking I should put out the feeders and darned if a hummer didn't fly in right up to me. I think he was reading my mind, but I was going too slow for his thinking.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> Not seen a hummer yet. Orioles showed up earlier in the week ... I'm watching 5 out the window right now.
> 
> Also saw a rose breasted grosbeak yesterday.


Hello Mr Ed. I had no idea you were a birder. This is great!!! We learn something new about each another everyday. 

I also prefer to feed grape jelly to the Orioles. I also offer oranges. They love them. I do try to alternate them every other day to not only keep the offerings to them different here and there, but to save a bit on the amount of jelly and oranges I use.


----------

